# Service Panel



## onryx2 (Aug 20, 2006)

I was thinking that I could replace my service panel myself, however, I was told that I should have a professional do it for me.  What would be the better alternative?  How much would something like this cost for an electrician to do it?

Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello Onryx:
Changing the panel can become very complicated, be very dangerous and may even cause death. There is the ever present temptation to work the panel "hot". For a person like me  who have a heart condition like atrial fibrilation, just a small jolt could be certain death. Do you know the exact condition of your heart?
This is one of those times when a professional is well worth his cost; whatever that cost is.
Glenn


----------



## petey_racer (Aug 21, 2006)

IMO this is a classic case of: "If you have to ask....." 
Unless you are a seasoned DIYer with a good many electrical projects under your belt, AND have a very good grasp of electrical work in general, AND know the codes involved with doing this sort of job...you can do it yourself. 
If you have to ask: "Can I do it?", the answer is usually probably not.
Doing a few jobs around the house is typically not a primer for doing a service change. And there are many important codes involved with such a project.

A panel change is often not a panel change but a _service change_. It is rare when just changing the panel makes sense. 

Cost? 
100 amps? 200 amps? Overhead? Underground? 

A "typical" 200 amp overhead service with the run of the mill existing circuits will run you in the $1200-$2500 range. In your area I'd bet on the lower end of the scale.


----------

